# I dont know if I need a Sand Wedge



## richardroman (Jul 30, 2008)

I have just started playing golf and I just bought myself a new set of clubs. When I bought it, the set came with the irons 3-pw. I borrowed my friends set before and I noticed that there was a sand wedge, but my new set did not have it. Is it necessary to have a sand wedge or can another iron replace it? Thanks!


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

A sand wedge is a good tool to have, but your pitching wedge can do the same job. It is up to you if you want one, but I would recommend mastering the pitching wedge first. The only thing a sand wedge does better is hitting out of the sand because it has more bounce. Everything else can be done with the PW.


----------

